# Book Recommendations from our Members (July 2010)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in June, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25818.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar. Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## readbooks (May 2, 2010)

A good adventure story and some gritty history lessons thrown in for free. If you like long, involved, engaging stories try this.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

A great read from our very own Mary McDonald: *NO GOOD DEED*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Another book by a KindleBoards' author... I totally enjoyed this espionage/military thriller that takes place in Iraq. Did I mention it's only a buck?!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A real bargain is Lonely is the Soldier by our own Jeffry Hepple.











All books by Jeff are incredible.

This one is not only one of his best it is his latest.

And it is a perfect read for this Fourth of July.

Just sayin......


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I know it's an older book, but I just read and LOVED Divine Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood by Rebecca Wells. The movie was good, but the book is SO much richer. (And the movie leaves out a MAJOR plot point.)

Kristan


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

I recommend Posion Study, Magic Study and Fire Study (ultimately known as the Study series) by Maria Snyder.  High fantasy, yet set in what seems like could be in the not-too-distant past.  Series follows Yelana and how she figures out her past, her future and learns what amazing magic powers she has.  Very engaging and one of those books you just can't put down!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This was released today and I've already finished it:











Yes it's $12.99 and normally I would not pay that much, even for Nora... but today is my mom's birthday and I know she wanted to read it. Audible also has it on sale (members only) for $9.95 until July 12 and it's TOTALLY worth that price!


----------



## twilightlover (Jul 7, 2010)

I was laughing crazy at this parody of Twilight called Twiliight Sega Jokes
or the link at:
http://www.amazon.com/Twiliight-Sega-Jokes-ebook/dp/B003UD7JXA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1278475245&sr=1-1
almost as good as the original Twilight (my bias Twilight lover opinion)


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently finished Heart of Fire by Kristen Painter. I loved it. Fantasy is not my usual genre, but I do enjoy a number of types of romance books and this was a hit with me! I highly recommend it for those who enjoy fantasy, romance, paranormal romance, etc. It's a great read with wonderfully developed characters.

Good job, Kristen!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Roving Mars: Spirit, Opportunity, and the Exploration of the Red Planet, by Steve Sqyres

In short, this is a book about what it is like to plan an unmanned mission to another planet, build the spacecraft, and run the spacecraft as it does its mission. There's a fair amount of information about Mars, but it it is only given out in snippets. But the process of planning and running the mission was fascinating....There is a lot of competition to run these missions, and losing out is heartbreaking (and the author lost out four times before his group was allowed to run a mission). I was surprised how excruciating the process of building the landers and rovers was, and how much heavy-handed oversight from NASA top brass took place. Finally, you learn all sorts of interesting details, such as why peanuts are always served at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory during a planetary mission, the process scientists used to decide where to drive their rover next, how cork and glue nearly scrubbed the launch of one of the Mars rovers, and how the 39 minute difference between the length of day on Mars and Earth makes life Hell for the people running landing missions on Mars.

Very much recommended if the topic interests you.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> A great read from our very own Mary McDonald: *NO GOOD DEED*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/


Thanks so much, Imogen. I didn't know this was here, or I'd have thanked you sooner.


----------



## lnealreilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I like to race through a good romance now and again. I found this free ebook, His Lady Mistress http://tinyurl.com/3a9a6k8, by Elizabeth Rolls last night and had fun reading it. I'd recommend it to romance readers.

I'm also reading Dracula right now, which I know isn't exactly a new title, but I hope I'm not the only person who knows about this classic who hasn't actually read it. I'm enjoying it. I prefer being teased and scared without a lot of actual graphic horror. Atmosphere is really important, and there's a scene early on with an supernatural storm at sea that's pretty unnerving. Apparently, Dracula had the ability to control the weather. I never knew that before.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Two recent reads that I highly recommend!





















TJ Perkins said:


> I recommend Posion Study, Magic Study and Fire Study (ultimately known as the Study series) by Maria Snyder. High fantasy, yet set in what seems like could be in the not-too-distant past. Series follows Yelana and how she figures out her past, her future and learns what amazing magic powers she has. Very engaging and one of those books you just can't put down!


I'm reading Magic Study at the moment & loving this series!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

TulipTrainer said:


> Two great books I've found lately on here. I've got a few others in the queue. I need to find more time to read!


I very much agree with this suggestion. I recently read and reviewed this book, and I thought it was wonderful.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-powerless-book-i-synthesis-by.html


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just finished reading this one and really enjoyed it: Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble, a Paranormal Romance by H.P. Mallory, a KB author. Well worth the 2.99.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Got this one at a bargain price (it has since gone back up), but as is often the case with an enjoyable author I will be buying more of her books at regular prices. I mean, that's why they offer the super bargains, right? Anyway, I recommend _Hide_ by Lisa Gardner. It really kept me interested from beginning to end.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Before I post these recommendations, I have to say several things.

1. I don't like romances.

2. I don't like "inspirational" romances.

3. I really liked these two books.

I got the first one as a free download and found out that it was actually enjoyable to read. Good, in fact. Some of the plot relates directly to what I do for a living and to my volunteer gig, and I was VERY pleasantly surprised at how she handled the topics. I wrote to her and told her so.


----------



## J.T. Cummins (Oct 29, 2009)

In her first collection of short works,  Five Uneasy Pieces, author and 2010 Derringer Award nominee Debbi Mack creates modern-day noir worlds where voyeurism and sleuthing are as natural to its characters as breathing. Never content to leave well enough alone, Mack's fascinating cavalcade of damaged protagonists spy and insinuate themselves into other people's lives - to mostly tragic effect.

While descriptive, observational humor was a hallmark of Mack's excellent hardboiled crime novel Identity Crisis, here she uses it sparingly, and instead infuses a handful of riveting mini-mysteries with a real sense of dread, fear, and unease that lingers long after the lights are out. Recommended.

J.T. Cummins
http://www.jtcummins.com

P.S. As an added bonus, Mack treats her crime-mystery fans to three new chapters of her Fall 2010 release Least Wanted, which features the welcome return of feisty Identity Crisis lawyer Stephanie Ann "Sam" McRae.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

The Siege of Krishnapur has finally been Kindleized -- one of my favorite books!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

At the time (last summer (2009)) I was picking up a lot of $0.00 books, I also put into the TBR pile some by KB resident authors that I didn't know and whose works were minimal in cost.
Such was the case with Barracuda by Mike Monahan at $.99.











If you like New York Police, Scuba Diving, the Bikini atol, large predatory fish, action then read this book.
Some people have remarked that there is too much detail on scuba gear and others have said that is what they liked.
I felt it was a fun read. Not the greatest book of all time, but fun.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

I've begun reading a lot of novels by John Lutz. Just finished and highly recommend his gritty thriller, Night Kills. It's an exciting page-turner, very well written, interesting characters and, best of all, the Kindle is less than $4.00. Also, if you like Harlen Coben, he recommends it.

Night Kills


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Saw the film WINTER'S BONE the other night. It was adapted from Daniel Woodrell's novel of the same name. I heartily recommend reading the book and then seeing the film. Wow. Unremittingly bleak but beautiful too. Ozark Noir.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup. That's where I live, smack-dab in the Ozarks. They nailed us pretty good in it, too  

David Dalglish


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Half-Orc: 
Where do you live?
Btw (and this is slightly OT), I loved the silences in the film. They were as eloquent as the dialogue.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Currently, Aurora MO. I've lived there, Monett, and Purdy, so pretty much all my life been in the Ozarks.

David Dalglish


----------



## J.R.Tate (Jul 20, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> A great read from our very own Mary McDonald: *NO GOOD DEED*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/


I will second this recommendation. Been reading it since it's early stages and through all of the rewrites! Brilliant piece of work!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KJA97I/sr=1-1/qid=1279901370/ref=sr_1_1_oe_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279901370&sr=1-1

I know it's not a new book, but I read Kurt Vonnegut's Mother Night for the first time this year and loved it. It could be my favorite book of his. Strange, dark, funny and downright tragic in only a style that Vonnegut could pull off. The movie was good but nowhere near as good as the novel.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just finished these two books and I highly recommend them. I have a few of my friends reading them now and they can't put them down!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

beckyj20 said:


> I just finished these two books and I highly recommend them. I have a few of my friends reading them now and they can't put them down![/url]


YESSS!!! THE HUNGER GAMES series is AMAZING. Among my favorite books ever. And the final book in the trilogy comes out in just a couple weeks!!

Kristan


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> YESSS!!! THE HUNGER GAMES series is AMAZING. Among my favorite books ever. And the final book in the trilogy comes out in just a couple weeks!!
> 
> Kristan


I know! I can't wait!! August 24th can't come fast enough!


----------



## J.R.Tate (Jul 20, 2010)

Theres been some good recommendations in this thread! Thanks!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Mark David Ledbetter's America's Forgotten History, Part 1: Foundations







. It's a marvelously written history of the United States from the earliest settlements by Europeans through the War of 1812. This is not your boring high school history book, as the author reaches a number of (perhaps) surprising but rational conclusions. First rate reading and a bargain for $1.50.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Night Stalks The Mansion: A True Story Of One Family's Ghostly Adventure (Kindle Edition)
by Constance Westbie (Author), Harold Cameron (Author)

I read this book years ago (several times) and I loved it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jessica_Tate said:


> Theres been some good recommendations in this thread! Thanks!


I agree.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just finished MERCY by Jodi Picoult and loved it. Here's what I wrote on GoodReads:

_Here's the thing: this was not a perfect book. The Scottish stuff was unnecessary and distracting to me. At a certain point I had to flip ahead 80 pages because one of the conflicts was dragging on too long, and I needed to know when I would get some answers. I'm mad about the notes, and Cam, and I didn't buy Mia's parents, and maybe not even Mia herself. I hate the open-ended-ness of the ending, even though I recognize it's probably fitting.

But, here's the other thing: I loved this book. I loved it for putting me in such a raw emotional place. I loved it for not shying away from the hard or ugly aspects of love and relationships. I loved it for reminding me of my own insecurities, and of what can happen when I am not stronger than them. I loved the simple but at times beautiful language. I loved the moral dilemmas. I loved the humor. I loved it.

I've read a couple Picoult books before, and they were all good, but this one had a little something extra for me. Like a Paulo Coelho feel. Or something. Something wonderful._


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

WAR By Sebastien Junger is an amazing visit to the front lines of America's longest war. What the kids suffer through, the way they bond, what it is like to come home. Exceptional.

Harry Shannon


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I loved this book so much I wanted to start over as soon as I'd finished it. 
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> I loved this book so much I wanted to start over as soon as I'd finished it.
> deb


The second book - Wold Without End is great alos. Same town, different century. More intrigue. Long live Kingsbridge

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought World last night, Ed.  It had been 17.99, but went down to 8.99.  I'm dying to start it, but I know full well I will never get my garage cleaned if I do.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> I just bought World last night, Ed. It had been 17.99, but went down to 8.99. I'm dying to start it, but I know full well I will never get my garage cleaned if I do.
> deb


To Heck with the garage. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

There's a book called Foresight. I really enjoyed it. If you like fantasy novels, you should check it out.


----------

